# Lincolntown,NC-GSD-Few Adoptions/rescues



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

ALL SO VERY BEAUTIFUL PLEASE HELP THEM MAKE IT OUT OF HERE.

VERY FEW ADOPTIONS OR RESCUE PLEASE HELP THESE SWEET ONES.

Please contact: Megan at [email protected] and Melanie at 
[email protected]

Lincolnton is really bad about updating PetFinder, so Melanie Brown stopped and took these pics. Can you all find help for these guys?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

this dog is adorable! there is also a picture of him/her in a run with a cocker so that leads me to believe he/she is ok with dogs...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Some beautiful purebreds and puppies here who have very little chance at adoption or rescue. Please help if you can and crosspost widely. THANK YOU for caring."


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------

